# Black mouth



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

I need to do a black "zombie mouth" effect for a costume party and ideas?.
I tried some watered down food coloring and like the look dark tongue, teeth, and gums but it did not last long. 
Also tried straight food coloring, one drop of red and two of blue, and just can't seem to keep the teeth and gums as dark as I want.

Grape juice...tea?

I need something that will last for about six or more hours any thoughts? 

Thanks.


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

You need black cake icing coloring, it is this gel like coloring that is super concentrated and will make a nasty mouth.


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

Thanks for the help, ordered some yesterday.

Also was lead to this stuff also on another forum... Santa's Coal Bubble Gum. 
Going to try it just for fun.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

don't they make some kind of Trick gum that turns your mouth a nasty color? don't know how long it lasts but you could keep chewing it all night long. ( i saw that on Pee Wee's Big Adventure)


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

Santa's Coal Bubble Gum does that from what I am told.
I ordered both to see which one I like, and works, better.


----------



## anijunga (Aug 8, 2007)

Wilton's Icing Colors. Green is good too.


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

Ordered red, blue, and black.
Should be on it's way to me now.


----------

